# Finished wine from barrel for sale



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

For what is't worth, if anyone is interested in buying finished wine that just needs bottling Presque Isle Wine Cellar is selling it discounted june 4-5.

2010 Tap that Barrel Botttling Event June 4 & 5, 2010	

Variety Year Quantity (GAL)	RETAIL	Event Price	Notes/Status %rs
Pinot Gris 2009 150 23.50	17.00 Upper SS	0
Chardonnay	2008 60 19.14	15.00 Lower Oak 0
Riesling 2009 400 22.50	16.00 Upper SS	4
Noiret 2008 118 14.50	13.00 Lower Oak 0
Cab Sauvignon 2008 236 25.50	15.50 Lower Oak 0
Vidal 2009 400 14.50	13.00 Upper SS	4
Seyval 2009 400 13.50	13.00 Upper SS	0
Concord 2009 150 10.50	9.00 Upper SS	0
Traminette	2009 200 15.50	13.00 Upper SS	2
Blushing Heron	NV 350 13.50	11.00 Upper SS	8
Flirting Heron	NV 216 13.50	11.00 Lower SS	8
Creekside Red NV 100 13.50	11.00 Upper SS	5
Creekside Blush NV 100 13.50	11.00 Upper SS	5
Gewurztraminer	2008 100 23.00	17.00 Upper SS	0
Vidal Eskimo Kisses	2009 50 106.00	75.00 Upper SS	18
Syrah Ice Wine	2009 50 130.00	75.00 Upper SS	18
Steuben Ice Wine	2008 6 75.00	50.00 Upper Carboy	18


For event wine pricing to be in effect must be minimum 1 gallon purchase of a single variety
NOTE: I could not get the columns to separate but they should be Variety -Year-Quantity (GAL)-RETAIL-Event Price-Notes/Status -	%rs


----------



## ffemt128 (May 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> For what is't worth, if anyone is interested in buying finished wine that just needs bottling Presque Isle Wine Cellar is selling it discounted june 4-5.
> 
> 2010 Tap that Barrel Botttling Event June 4 & 5, 2010
> Variety Year Quantity (GAL)	RETAIL	Event Price	Notes/Status %rs
> ...




I didn't see this on their site. I assume the prices are per gallon. Sounds interesting. 

(I can see this perfectly when it's quoted but once i hit enter it all flows together)


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

Yes it is per gallon. It would be a good deal for someone that needed a quanity of wine quickly like for a wedding or something. Their Eskimo kiss at $75.00/gal is a good deal also. I have tasted it and it is a very good late harvest wine that normally sells for close to $30 for a split bottle. This would amount to 7.50 a bottle of you picked it up and bottled it yourself.


----------

